# brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten abend.
ich habe mich jetzt kurzer hand entschlossen an dem besagten we ein angelwochenende zu starten.
komme freitag nachmittag in grube(dahme)in meiner fewo an.bisschen mit der ute quatschen und dann abends inne brandung.samstag oder sonntag dann evt mit der ute und ihrem boot raus.an den abenden wopllt ich dann wie schon gesagt inne brandung.
jetzt meine frage?
hat evt irgend wer lust sich mit mir dort zu treffen,denn allein angeln ist nicht so das ware.habe selber keine besonderen angelplatz wünsche,bin da ganz offen,sollte sich eben nur im umkreis von dahme befinden,fehmarn würde aber auch noch gehen.
hoffe es gibt den ein oder anderen der lust hat...
glg matze


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Matze ! Ich wollte am 31.10. oder 01.11. eigendlich einbischen in der Brandung rumspielen...|bigeyes hatte zwar nicht Dahme geplant weil ich mich Brandungsmässig auf der Ecke net so auskenne (ausser vielleicht TP ) aber wenn Ute die Gute uns 1-2 gute Plätze verrät  oder zeigt könnten wir ja zusammen los... Bei Interesse kannst Dich ja per PN melden


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

so zu zweit sind wir schonmal bzw zu dritt.
die ute,der schwarzwusel und miener einer.
würde mich aber freuen wenn noch einheimische evt mitkommen würden.
denn ich selber kenn mich an der küste nicht so aus.


----------



## maki1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ihr müßt ja alle eine Zeit haben ..( Neid )
Machst du ein Frauenloses WE?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Ihr müßt ja alle eine Zeit haben ..( Neid )
> Machst du ein Frauenloses WE?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel




ne;-)
wieso,wie kommst darauf?
ich hab meine freundin eingeladen,hab ihr von nem schönen we anner see erzählt.
sie weiss genau wodrum es geht und würde wenn wir uns nicht nur am we und wenn ich sie nicht einladen würde,auch nicht mitkommen.
hast nicht evt auch bock zu kommen?
wir werden definitiv nicht soviele da sein.


----------



## maki1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Versteh ich nicht.
kommt sie mit oder nicht?

Ich Frage da ich meine auch mitnehmen müßte wenn ich das ganze We an der Ostsee bin.
Somit wäre Sie nicht ganz alleine.


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

jo,sie kommt mit.
sorry für mein dolles deutsch bzw mein satzstellung.
dat wäre ja ne gauddi...
und du hast auch noch ein kind?
hoffentlich spinnt meine freundin nicht rum und sagt "oh,du wolltest das we doch mit mir verbringen "
kennst das ja selber.
also,bist dabei,bzw seit ihr dabei?


----------



## maki1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Sooooooo.
Wir sind dabei 
Habe gerade bei Ute gebucht
Meine Frau und Kind freuen sich auch schon ein paar Tage an der Ostsee zu verbringen.
Wieviele Watti nimmt Ihr mit?

Werde mal vorsichtig zuhause anfragen ob ich meine Schale mitnehmen darf.
Muss ich nach der Arbeit wohl noch zum Blumenladen fahren.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Und hier bin auch schon  |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:  |wavey:
Ich kenne auch nur den TP und die andere Seite am .... einlich. Jetzt komme ich nicht auf dieses doofe Wort.
Da wo süßwasser einfliest. 
Oh Mann oh mann.


----------



## maki1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ich kenn mich in der Gegend um Dahme auch nicht aus aber wir werden den Watti schon zum Baden bringen..


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich in der Gegend um Dahme auch nicht aus aber wir werden den Watti schon zum Baden bringen..




SCHLEUSE.
Ich hab das Wort wieder.|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Die Wattis bekommen wir schon nass


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

so ,da bin ich wieder.
wo wollen wir hübschen denn dann angeln?
freitag abend brandung=seebrücke in dahme?
samstag=boot fahren und danach vielleicht unter die sund brücke(inselseite)?

was hast du geschrieben wegen schwimmbad daniel?


achso wattis können wir auf bestellung doch da auch noch holen.
also ich werds zumindest so machen.
werd mir 75 für jeden abend bestellen.


----------



## Ute (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> so ,da bin ich wieder.
> wo wollen wir hübschen denn dann angeln?
> freitag abend brandung=seebrücke in dahme?
> samstag=boot fahren und danach vielleicht unter die sund brücke(inselseite)?
> ...



Freitag könnten wir ruhig an der Schleuse angeln. Die Veranstaltung ist doch erst am Samstag. Oder wir fahren zur Fehmarnsundbrücke. Da war ich auch noch nie.


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Müssen wir mal schauen wie die Strömung ist
Ansonsten fangen wir nur Grasaale. Ich kann auch noch Pelzerhaken empfehlen. Da kenn ich mich wiederum gut aus.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

jo,würde auch sagen wir warten mal ab.werd mich micha nächste woche nochmal telen,der kannt sich auch bisschen aus,dann wissen wir auch wie der wind ca steht.
pelzerhaken ist auch gut.
wie gesagt mal schauen wie der wind steht.
wollt nur nicht zu weit fahren...


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Also Ute und ich wollten eigentlich gar nicht fahren und uns lieber der
Fledermaus widmen  kleiner insider.

Mir ist es auf jedenfall egal wohin wir fahren/gehen. Hauptsache bisschen Angeln und bisschen sabbeln.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Also Ute und ich wollten eigentlich gar nicht fahren und uns lieber der
> Fledermaus widmen  kleiner insider.
> 
> Mir ist es auf jedenfall egal wohin wir fahren/gehen. Hauptsache bisschen Angeln und bisschen sabbeln.




dem ist nichts mehr zuzufügen ;-)
wir treffen uns erstmal und dann sehen wir weiter.
mal abwarten was der wind sacht.
wann bist du eigentlich bei ute?also welche uhrzeit?


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Wenn ich den Freitag frei bekommen will ich schon gegen zwölf in Richtung Neustadt aufbrechen. Mit Würmer holen klamotten einpacken schätze ich mal auf 15 Uhr.

Wetterbericht für das Wochenende  es gibt Nachts Minus Grade.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

naja temperatur ist ja nicht so schlimm,gibt ja warme klamotten ;-)
wichtig ist die windvorhersage und die gibts erst mitte nächste woche,-.


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Wir werden das Kind schon schaukeln


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Freitag könnten wir ruhig an der Schleuse angeln.


 Würde ich auch vorschlagen.. ist ne Top Stelle...#6 Sundbrücke kann ganz schnell zum Alptraum werden wenn wenn die Strömung nicht passt... Warten wir mal den Wetterbericht ab


----------



## Ute (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Würde ich auch vorschlagen.. ist ne Top Stelle...#6 Sundbrücke kann ganz schnell zum Alptraum werden wenn wenn die Strömung nicht passt... Warten wir mal den Wetterbericht ab




Machen wir, Michael.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Würde ich auch vorschlagen.. ist ne Top Stelle...#6 Sundbrücke kann ganz schnell zum Alptraum werden wenn wenn die Strömung nicht passt... Warten wir mal den Wetterbericht ab




alles klar,dann gehen,fahren wir dort hin.
war da auch noch nicht,von daher passts ;-)


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

bin die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Foto von der Schleuse 
kann nur leider nichts finden und google earth tut nicht funktionieren


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

jo,stimmt.
gib doch einfach mal dahme ein,vergrösser die ganze geschichte und scroll ein bisschen hoch,dann kommt als erstes die seebrücke und danach dann die schleuse


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Sieht doch gut aus.
Da sollt auch was auf Platte gehen.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

und ich würd so gern dorsche fangen ;-)
naja dafür fahr ich ja mit der unterkunftstellerin mal raus ...

sag mal kennst du irgend welch ler dvd"s fürs brandungs,kutter und boots angeln?


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ich hoffe ihr seit mir nicht böse wenn ich einige beiträge löschen lasse.
es ist recht unübersichtlich geworden.
ist nichts persönliches.
aber ich würde mich freuen wenn hier noch mehr leute sich uns anschliessen.
wenn das hier aber einer liest denkt er,ach da hab ich kein bock drauf,dass ist sowieso ne eingefleischte truppe.
obwohl es ja garnicht stimmt,ich kenn kein einzigen von euch persönlich.


würde mich also freuen wenn sich noch der ein oder andere hier anschliesst.
wir müssen schauen wie das wetter wirdmhaben aber geplant am freitag an der schleuse in dahme zu angeln und samstag dann entweder auf der seebrücke in dahme oder unter der sundbrücke.


----------



## Ute (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> das wird inner werkstatt auch nicht viel kosten.
> kannst mir ja morgen mal bescheid sagen was raus gekommen ist.
> wenn du dann mal in die werkstatt fährst,frag die netten herren doch auch einfach mal wo dran das kiegen kann dass er sich so schwer anziehen lässt !



Ich habe den Motor wieder mitgenommen.
Da kann ich mir ja gleich einen anderen gebrauchten kaufen.
Jetzt muss ich erst mal sehen, wo ich von evinrude eine Reißleine bekomme. Dann selber einfädeln. 
Und dann weiter schauen.


----------



## maki1980 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Was hast den du für einen Motor?
Vielleicht habe ich noch eine...


----------



## Ute (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Was hast den du für einen Motor?
> Vielleicht habe ich noch eine...



Einen von evinrude, 6PS
Das wäre es jetzt.


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ja und,habst schon was gefunden?


----------



## maki1980 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hallo Ute,

leider habe ich kein Starterkabel mehr.
Dabei war ich der Ansicht, dass ich noch irgendwo eines herum liegen habe |kopfkrat
Ich kann vielleicht noch am nächsten Freitag am Campingplatz schauen vielleicht liegt es da....vielleicht

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ute (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Ute,
> 
> leider habe ich kein Starterkabel mehr.
> Dabei war ich der Ansicht, dass ich noch irgendwo eines herum liegen habe |kopfkrat
> ...




Danke dir für deine Bemühungen. Habe aber schon eins und auch eingebaut. Nu muss ich aber doch wieder damit in die Werkstatt. Motor war an und nu wird das Kabel nicht bis zum Ende aller Windungen reingezogen.


----------



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

@ maki1980

Hatte ich dir eigentlich wegen dem Schwimmbad schon geantwortet?
Das Schwimmbad in Dahme hat im November geschlossen. Aber Grömitz hat auf und dieses Schwimmbad ist auch viel Interesanter. Und noch Interesanter ist das Schwimmbad in Weißenhäser Strand. Kommt drauf an, ob man mehr schwimmen will oder toben will.


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ne das hat sich bei ihm schon erledigt,er will doch nicht mehr ins bad...


----------



## maki1980 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hi Ute,

die eine Stunde die mein kleiner im Schwimmbad aushält muss ich nicht gerde in  Grömitz verbringen.  Die Preise  sind für eine Std. ein wenig happig.  So nun ist es ja auch schon fast Freitag und der Wetterbericht sendet irgenwas von Minus 1 Grad am Freitagabend brrrrrrrr


----------



## maki1980 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Habe gerade meine Wattis und ein paar Ringler bestellt also 
kann es auch schon fast losgehen.


----------



## celler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

jo,von mir aus,kanns los gehen ...
nur noch 4 tage udrvh


----------



## Ute (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Weiß nicht, ob bis dahin der Motor wieder läuft. In die Werft will ich nicht mehr, da die 70€ pro Stunde nehmen. 
Nu habe ich jemanden, der sich das mal anschauen will. Aber ob das noch diese Woche sein wird, weiß ich nicht. 
Ich hatte auch schon mal bei einer Werkstatt angefragt. Die trauen sich da aber nicht ran.


----------



## celler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

hmm,schade eigentlich,hatte mich ja schon ein wenig gefreut...
naja,vielleicht kann man sich ja vom neustädter anglertreff eins leihen oder geth das nicht so kurzfristig?


----------



## maki1980 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

I.d.R. sind die Boote schon lange im Vorfeld gebucht.
Ist ja schließlich Hauptsaison 

Ansonsten nimm deine Spinne und versuche es auf MEFO. Die gehen im Moment ganz gut.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## maki1980 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Liebe Ute,

gibt es bei dir die Möglichkeit das Angelgeschirr  irgendwo hinein zu stellen z.B. Garage, Schuppen oder ähnliches?

LG aus dem sonnigen Hamburg
Daniel


----------



## Ute (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Liebe Ute,
> 
> gibt es bei dir die Möglichkeit das Angelgeschirr  irgendwo hinein zu stellen z.B. Garage, Schuppen oder ähnliches?
> 
> ...




Moin alle zusammen,

ihr braucht das Angelgeschirr nicht mit in die Wohnung zu nehmen. Dies können wir in die Garage stellen.


----------



## Ute (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,schade eigentlich,hatte mich ja schon ein wenig gefreut...
> naja,vielleicht kann man sich ja vom neustädter anglertreff eins leihen oder geth das nicht so kurzfristig?




Evtl. kommt heute noch ein Bekannter zu mir wegen dem Motor. Da ich dieses Problem schon vielen erzählt habe, hat es sich auch zu ihm durchgeschlagen. ^^ Den hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen und dadurch ganz vergessen. Und der kommt auch noch hier aus dem Ort. Mal sehen, was er nachher sagt. Ich könnte notfals noch einen Motor mieten.


----------



## maki1980 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hallo Ute,

das hört sich doch gut an.
Nichts ist schlimmer als die sandigen Sachen in die Wohnung mitnehmen zu müssen.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

naja das wäre ja auch bisschen doof wenn wir alles mit rein schleppen,stell dir mal vor es regnet dann auch noch und alles ist nicht nur sandig sondern auch nass...
coole sache also mit der garage.
zu der boots geschichte,warten wir mal ab was dein bekannter sagt.
daniel hättest du überhaupt bock mit dem boot raus zu fahren?

achso wo wollen wir freitag eigentlich hin,der wind soll ablandig sein in dahme...

glg


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> achso wo wollen wir freitag eigentlich hin,der wind soll ablandig sein in dahme...
> 
> glg



darf ich helfen ? Würde in diesem Fall Dazendorf emfehlen . Ist kurz vor Heiligenhafen ( müßt aber erst nach Heiligenhafen reinfahren und dann zurück wegen der A1 ) , klasse Strand , schnell tief und sandiger Boden . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ute (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> darf ich helfen ? Würde in diesem Fall Dazendorf emfehlen . Ist kurz vor Heiligenhafen ( müßt aber erst nach Heiligenhafen reinfahren und dann zurück wegen der A1 ) , klasse Strand , schnell tief und sandiger Boden .
> ...




Danke dir Micha,

mal sehen, was die beiden sagen. 
Und der Motor läuft.
Kann losgehen.


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

jo,ich würde dem zustimmen,es gibt aber noch eine dritte person im bunde,unser micha(schwarzwusel)der kommt auch mit.
werd mit ihm gleich mal telen.mal schauen was er davon hält...

danke auch dir micha(hornhechteutin)

@ute
gehts dann samstag mitm boot raus probefahrt ;-)


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> jo,ich würde dem zustimmen,es gibt aber noch eine dritte person im bunde,unser micha(schwarzwusel)der kommt auch mit.
> werd mit ihm gleich mal telen.mal schauen was er davon hält...
> 
> danke auch dir micha(hornhechteutin)
> ...




Klar.
Samstagfrüh machen wir eine Probefahrt. #6
Wann wollt ihr aufstehen?
Am Strand selber brauchen wir auch noch mal ca. 30min bis wir im Boot sitzten.


----------



## maki1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hallo Ihr Lieben....

Schaut mal auf den Kalender.. es ist schon Mittwoch und am Freitag habe ich Frei... Freu, Grins, Hüpf und Spring durchs Büro...
Also ich bin für jeden Mist zu haben. Nur Ute kennt das Pro. ich muss mich auch mit meine beiden lieben beschäftigen oder wollte deine Freundin Babysitter spielen :O) ???

Ute..
gibt es bei euch im Dörfchen auch Lokalitäten wo man was zum Essen bekommt?

Lieben Gruß an alle Ostseeverrückten.

Daniel


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben....
> 
> Schaut mal auf den Kalender.. es ist schon Mittwoch und am Freitag habe ich Frei... Freu, Grins, Hüpf und Spring durchs Büro...
> Also ich bin für jeden Mist zu haben. Nur Ute kennt das Pro. ich muss mich auch mit meine beiden lieben beschäftigen oder wollte deine Freundin Babysitter spielen :O) ???
> ...



Hier könnt ihr  Euch  kugelrund futtern.
Hier in der Strasse ist ein Grieche. 
Dann etwas weiter eine   Pizzeria und  dann noch eine Imbissbude.

Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn hier ankommen?
Und wann wollen wir los zum angeln und wo hin?


----------



## maki1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Das hört sich gut an 
also wie gemailt werden wir zwischen 12-13:00 Uhr eintreffen
Danach ein wenig Euch und die Gegend erkunden und um 16:00 will Micha vorbei kommen
und mit mir ( uns ) schon an den Strand fahren.
Wir sind uns einig das wir es am Frietag in Dahme versuchen wollen und wenn der Erfolg ausbleibt  könnne wir im Samstag einen Stellnungswechsel wagen 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

es ist nicht mehr lang.......


wat habt ihr denn abgemacht?
wir wollten freitag evt in dazendorf angeln wegen der brandung(dem wind)....
samstag dann auf die seebrücke in dahme da die schleuse wegen dem einen event gesperrt bzw belegt ist....


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ach halt stop..
meine freundin hat glaube ich kein bock auf babysitten,sie hat ja die ganze woche mit kindern zu tun.
obwohl,evt kann man da ja was drehen.mal schauen,will mich da nicht festlegen.
was ist denn mit deiner freundin?


----------



## maki1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ich habe mit micha gemailt und wir haben uns für Dahme entschieden.
Bei Windstärke 2 ist eh überall Ententeich angesagt.

Was machst du eigentlich um diese Zeit im Board? nicht zu fassen


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

naja gut wenn ihr das abgeklärt habt das passt das schon.
falls ich nichts fange,bezahlst du das bier in der kneipe ;-)

was ich jetzt im board mache?
ich bin @ work,hab spätschicht ;-)


----------



## maki1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ist versprochen.

p.s. Da die Abende sooo lang werden können habe ich das ein oder andere Leckerchen für Erwachsene mit dabei.....
aber nicht weiter sagen


----------



## maki1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

So... werde jetzt Feierabend machen.
Bis morgen


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

na dat hört sich ja jut an ;-)
dann mal nen angenehmen feierabend und dran denken.
es sind nur noch genau 2 tage und du sitzt am wasser


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hmmm... wäre ja auch mal gern kurz aufgeschlagen...nur schaff ich dat leider net... Wollte Sonntag in Dahme raus...

Seid ihr dann noch dort zu gange oder seid ihr dann schon wech??|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ne,wir sind leider nur freitag und samstag am angeln,sonntag ist abreise.
wieso schaffst du es denn nicht?
leg das doch so das du einen abend zumindest mit angeln kannst?


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> ist versprochen.
> 
> p.s. Da die Abende sooo lang werden können habe ich das ein oder andere Leckerchen für Erwachsene mit dabei.....
> aber nicht weiter sagen





|bigeyes ? |bigeyes ? |bigeyes


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm... wäre ja auch mal gern kurz aufgeschlagen...nur schaff ich dat leider net... Wollte Sonntag in Dahme raus...
> 
> Seid ihr dann noch dort zu gange oder seid ihr dann schon wech??|kopfkrat




Das wäre doch super, wenn du einen Abend dabei sein könnest. ^^


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

was denn?
keine angst,wir nehmen deine wohnungen nicht auseinander ;-)


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an
> also wie gemailt werden wir zwischen 12-13:00 Uhr eintreffen
> Danach ein wenig Euch und die Gegend erkunden und um 16:00 will Micha vorbei kommen
> und mit mir ( uns ) schon an den Strand fahren.
> ...




Gut.
Dann fährst du mit Micha vor und ich komme dann mit Matze und Peter (ein Bekannter von mir) hinterher. 
Laßt uns aber ein paar Fische übrig. |kopfkrat


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Gut.
> Dann fährst du mit Micha vor und ich komme dann mit Matze und Peter (ein Bekannter von mir) hinterher.
> Laßt uns aber ein paar Fische übrig. |kopfkrat


 
ah,gut,dann hat sichj meine pn ja schon geklärt...
angelt peter dann auch mit?
wir sind erst frühstens(wenn die autobahn es zu lässt)um 17 uhr bei dir.


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> was denn?
> keine angst,wir nehmen deine wohnungen nicht auseinander ;-)




Na, da habe ich aber ein Glück. :q


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> ah,gut,dann hat sichj meine pn ja schon geklärt...
> angelt peter dann auch mit?
> wir sind erst frühstens(wenn die autobahn es zu lässt)um 17 uhr bei dir.




Peter angelt auch mit.
Drei andere können leider nicht mitkommen, keine Zeit. 

Okay.
Sachen vor die Tür schmeißen und dann los. Pinkeln kannst am Strand.  :q :q :q :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Laßt uns aber ein paar Fische übrig. |kopfkrat


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat na gut


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat na gut


 

wer ist schwarzwusel ??? ;-)
naja ich kann nicht soviel stress schieben,wegen meiner freundin.
aber wir kommen schon so schnell es geht an strand...


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hmmmm... Das geht leider nicht...Samstag fahre ich nach Berlin und hole dort was ab.  Danach bin ich dann auf nem Geburtstag, den man ja leider net verschieben kann...

Freitag schaffe ich es auch leider net 

Wenn hätte ich sowieso nicht in der Brandung mitgefischt, sondern mich mit dem BB davor hingesetzt :m


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Pinkeln kannst am Strand.  :q :q :q :q



och Ute, wer macht denn sowas??? |bigeyes Igitt Igitt #t


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Schade Marco......


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> wer ist schwarzwusel ??? ;-)
> naja ich kann nicht soviel stress schieben,wegen meiner freundin.
> aber wir kommen schon so schnell es geht an strand...



Auch ein ganz netter Angler.


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmmm... Das geht leider nicht...Samstag fahre ich nach Berlin und hole dort was ab.  Danach bin ich dann auf nem Geburtstag, den man ja leider net verschieben kann...
> 
> Freitag schaffe ich es auch leider net
> 
> Wenn hätte ich sowieso nicht in der Brandung mitgefischt, sondern mich mit dem BB davor hingesetzt :m




Dann müssen wir beide halt noch mal raus. #h


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> och Ute, wer macht denn sowas??? |bigeyes Igitt Igitt #t



Der eine oder andere .......................................#c


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir beide halt noch mal raus. #h


Riiiichtig #6#6#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Auch ein ganz netter Angler.


 :l:l:l


----------



## maki1980 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Ihr lieben,

sitze wieder im Büro und schaue verträumt auf de Elbe.
Leider ist meine Freude auf morgen ein wenig gedämpft.
Unser kleiner hatte heute morgen die Windel voll mit Blut nun muss er erst einmal um 13:30 bei Onkel Doktor vorsprechen und dieser entscheidet wie das Wochenende verlaufen wird. Hoffentlich ist es nichts ernstes......|krank:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Das hört sich ja nicht sogut an... Ich drück mal beide Daumen das es nichts ernstes ist


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr lieben,
> 
> sitze wieder im Büro und schaue verträumt auf de Elbe.
> Leider ist meine Freude auf morgen ein wenig gedämpft.
> Unser kleiner hatte heute morgen die Windel voll mit Blut nun muss er erst einmal um 13:30 bei Onkel Doktor vorsprechen und dieser entscheidet wie das Wochenende verlaufen wird. Hoffentlich ist es nichts ernstes......|krank:




Ups.
Da habt ihr ja bestimmt einen riesen Schrecken bekommen.
Alles Gute für Euch und vorallem dem kleinen Knierps.


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

@ Maoam Ostseeirrer

nächstes Wochenende??


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> @ Maoam Ostseeirrer


 |muahah:|good:.... ich schmeiss mich wech


----------



## maki1980 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

So....

Der Doc hat grünes Licht gegeben.  puh
Also werden wir wie schon bekannt morgen zwischen 12 und 13:00Uhr eintreffen.


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> So....
> 
> Der Doc hat grünes Licht gegeben. puh
> Also werden wir wie schon bekannt morgen zwischen 12 und 13:00Uhr eintreffen.


 

puh,nochmal glück gehabt,hoffentlich ist es nicht ganz so schlimm mit dem kleinen.
und was wäre auch aus uns geworden,freu mich doch jetzt schon auf die leckerei die du mitbringen willst mehr,als auf das angeln ;-)


----------



## maki1980 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

mit ist auch ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen.

Also laut Windfinder.com haben wir das ganze WE Wind aus dem Osten.
Somit steht der Wind schöne auf die Küste.. leider nur Freitag in Stärke 1 aber
dafür soll er am Samstag ein wenig mehr wehen.

Gruß


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> So....
> 
> Der Doc hat grünes Licht gegeben.  puh
> Also werden wir wie schon bekannt morgen zwischen 12 und 13:00Uhr eintreffen.



Freut mich!
Und was war es?


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Moin ,
Ute,  Handy nicht vergessen am Samstag , werde Euch alle 15 Minuten nerven . Wenn ich schon den ganzen Tag auf dem Sofa liegen muß , keiner Mitleid mit mir hat :c , dann will ich wenigstens wissen was Ihr fangt :vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

hmm,das echt doof...
aber du redest doch bestimmt von dem neustädter trefen oder?
wir sind ja nur die kleine aussenseiter gruppe und machen unser eigenes ding ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> mit ist auch ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen.
> 
> Also laut Windfinder.com haben wir das ganze WE Wind aus dem Osten.
> Somit steht der Wind schöne auf die Küste.. leider nur Freitag in Stärke 1 aber
> ...


 Morgen aber leider aus S-S-W...:c.... erst ab Samstag Nord - Nordost


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

naja dann ist es ja auch wurscht wo wir hin fahren.
den wind von vorn kriegen wior nur auff fehmarn.
naja dann müssen wir uns mit dem abfinden was der liebe gott uns gibt und wir machen uns dann nen schönen abend ;-)


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Ute,  Handy nicht vergessen am Samstag , werde Euch alle 15 Minuten nerven . Wenn ich schon den ganzen Tag auf dem Sofa liegen muß , keiner Mitleid mit mir hat :c , dann will ich wenigstens wissen was Ihr fangt :vik::vik:
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werds mir um den Hals hängen , dann muss ich nicht immer die Taschen durchwühlen. #6
Wir werden an dich denken.


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,das echt doof...
> aber du redest doch bestimmt von dem neustädter trefen oder?
> wir sind ja nur die kleine aussenseiter gruppe und machen unser eigenes ding ;-)



Nee,nee.
er redet von uns,
 supertollen Anglern. :vik:


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

und vorm allem super hochleistungssportangler ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> und vorm allem super hochleistungssportangler ;-)


 Na dat wird sich morgen ja zeigen....|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Wir sind uns einig das wir es am Frietag in Dahme versuchen wollen und wenn der Erfolg ausbleibt  könnne wir im Samstag einen Stellnungswechsel wagen


Nur der Sicherheit halber mal gaaanz vorsichtig nachgefragt:
Du redest doch bestimmt ausschließlich vom Brandungsangeln, oder ???:m:q:q:q
Man hat mich nämlich schon drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass auch hier etwas Ferkelfahndungswürdiges zu finden sei und wenn ich das so lese, dann ist das doch hart an der Nominierungsgrenze....:vik:


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

nein er redet nicht vom angeln,sprich ab auf die nominierungsliste,meine stimme hat er...


----------



## Ute (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Oo.
Das es sowas gibt, habe ich erst gestern zu erfahren bekommen. Und nu bin ich life dabei. #6

Wo kann man die Liste einsehen?


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

noch nicht.
erst wenn einige gefunden sind,dann stellt der honey sie online und man kann abstimmen


----------



## sunny (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Guckst du unter -Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber- und dann unter Boardferkelwahl. Du stehst aber erst bei der Wahl zur "Sau" :q für Oktober mit drauf.

@Honeyball
Auf jeden Fall sollte mit einer Latte und nicht mit zweien gemessen werden. 

Wenn ich das mit dem Stellungswechsel vorgeschlagen hätte, wär ich auf jeden Fall dran gewesen |supergri, also sollte maki auch dran glauben müssen.


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

naja mir würde auch eine latte reichen,wenns 2 wären(unter der decke)würde ich mir gedanken machern ;-)


----------



## macmarco (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Wünsche euch dann mal viel Erfolg dieses Wochenende und dass das Wetter standhaft bleibt.

Ach ja Ute, hilf Wuselchen mal beim schwingen seiner Rute damit er sein Ziel erreicht... Hast ja schon Erfahrung damit


----------



## Allrounder0872 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Moin,

Also ich fahre heute auch bin allerdings am überlegen noch wohin und da mein wetterbericht sagt heute abend wind dreht auf NO is es glaube ich eh egal Aber ich glaube ich werde mich dieses WE mal in richtung Kiel verzíehen euch anderen Petri Heil und das der Wind von vorne kommt:m


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



sunny schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit dem Stellungswechsel vorgeschlagen hätte, wär ich auf jeden Fall dran gewesen |supergri, also sollte maki auch dran glauben müssen.



Wenn das am Anfang eines Monats gekommen wäre, wär's auf jeden Fall drin. Da es aber gegen Deinen Brüller und einige andere Oktoberferkeleien (nicht wahr, Ute:m) chancenlos ist, hat er nochmal Glück gehabt...

Naja, morgen wisst ihr alle mehr....


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade mit Ute telefoniert ,die ersten Platten liegen am Strand :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## caddel (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hab gerade mit Ute telefoniert ,die ersten Platten liegen am Strand :vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





Wie jetzt, mußten die Jungs trotz Spritzgeld so hart ran ??


----------



## nemles (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> naja mir würde auch eine latte reichen





macmarco schrieb:


> Ach ja Ute, hilf Wuselchen mal beim schwingen seiner Rute damit er sein Ziel erreicht... Hast ja schon Erfahrung damit





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hab gerade mit Ute telefoniert ,die ersten Platten liegen am Strand
> Micha





caddel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, mußten die Jungs trotz Spritzgeld so hart ran ??



HONEY... Bitte alle hier sofort verhaften und zur Gruppenferkel Selbstfindungsgruppe schicken. Wenn hier Kinders mitlesen


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Moin,


nemles schrieb:


> HONEY... Bitte alle hier sofort verhaften und zur Gruppenferkel Selbstfindungsgruppe schicken. Wenn hier Kinders mitlesen



heeeeee was ist den bei mir Ferkelwürdig :q ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## macmarco (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Verstehe gar nicht was du hast Tom... :q 
(aber ist eine gute Zusammenfassung )

@Micha: Wo sind sie jetzt genau hin??Dahme??


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Moin Moin,


macmarco schrieb:


> @Micha: Wo sind sie jetzt genau hin??Dahme??



genau :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Also ich denke mal, ich werde für die Rubrik "Neues vom Ferkelfahnder" im Magazin einen eigens aus den Beiträgen in diesem Trööt zusammengesetzten Dialog basteln, so wie Tom das schon angefangen hat... |rolleyes:vik:

Diese Ferkels von der Küste |uhoh:


----------



## macmarco (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> genau :q
> ...



Da gibbt dat Platten???Hab noch nie welche dort gesehen :m


----------



## Ute (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wünsche euch dann mal viel Erfolg dieses Wochenende und dass das Wetter standhaft bleibt.
> 
> Ach ja Ute, hilf Wuselchen mal beim schwingen seiner Rute damit er sein Ziel erreicht... Hast ja schon Erfahrung damit



Habe ich zu spät gelesen. 
Mist.


Hier schon mal das erste Ergebniss:
Micha und Daniel haben Fische mit nach Hause nehmen können. Die beiden waren auch schon am Nachmittag am Strand. 
Ich hatte ja Matze gesagt, das ich auf ihn warten werde. Aber um 18 Uhr bin ich dann doch  losgefahren. Konnten nicht mehr länger warten. 
Da war aber nichts mehr mit Fische bekommen. Peter und ich hatten noch nicht mal einen biss ab bekommen. 
Matze hat eine recht kleine Platte rausgezogen. Die kleinere danach hat er wieder schwimmen lassen. 
Heute wollten wir eigentlich mit dem Boot raus. Wurde aber leider nichts. Als ich mit Matze am Starnd stand, waren wir uns einig. 
Das wird heute nichts mit dem Boot.
Die Wellen waren zu hoch für das kleine Boot. Also wieder zurück und alles wieder aus dem Auto ausladen. Matze machte den Vorschlag eine Kuttertour mit zu machen. 
Habe ich aber schweren Herzen abgelehnt. Da ich die ganze Zeit doch schon so einige Euros in Angelsachen, Boot und Motor investiert habe und noch investieren muss, habe die Kuttertour nicht mit angetreten.
Heute Abend wollen wir aber wieder zusammen zum angeln los. Wo, steht noch nicht fest.
Irgendwie bin ja etwas sauer, das ich nicht mit Matze gefahren bin.


----------



## Ute (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn das am Anfang eines Monats gekommen wäre, wär's auf jeden Fall drin. Da es aber gegen Deinen Brüller und einige andere Oktoberferkeleien (nicht wahr, Ute:m) chancenlos ist, hat er nochmal Glück gehabt...
> 
> Naja, morgen wisst ihr alle mehr....



grins
Pfeif
Flöt


----------



## Ute (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Da gibbt dat Platten???Hab noch nie welche dort gesehen :m




Dahme.
Schleuse waren wir.

Daniel hat glaube ich 3 Dorsche und eine Platte.
Micha 2 Wittlinge, 2 Platten und inen Dorsch.
Weiß ich aber nicht ganz genau.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Micha 2 Wittlinge, 2 Platten und inen Dorsch.
> Weiß ich aber nicht ganz genau.


Gut mit gezählt Ute ... wobei die 2 Wittis und der Mini Dorsch wieder  schwimmen.... die beiden Platten hatten dafür aber Pfannengrösse... war ein netter Abend hat viel Spass gebracht. Freu mich schon aufm 22 zigsten... @Daniel und Matze mit euch immer wieder gerne #6... mit Dir natürlich auch Ute :k:k:k...


----------



## Ute (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Gut mit gezählt Ute ... wobei die 2 Wittis und der Mini Dorsch wieder  schwimmen.... die beiden Platten hatten dafür aber Pfannengrösse... war ein netter Abend hat viel Spass gebracht. Freu mich schon aufm 22 zigsten... @Daniel und Matze mit euch immer wieder gerne #6... mit Dir natürlich auch Ute :k:k:k...




Und mit dir #h :l:q


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Und mit dir #h :l:q



Na wenn das der Maoammarco liest :q:q:q

Freu mich auch schon auf den 22.ten.  :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon auf den 22.ten. :vik:


 Und ich erstmal ... vorallem auf die schwarzen Hähnchenbeine... :g|supergri


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und ich erstmal ... vorallem auf die schwarzen Hähnchenbeine... :g|supergri



|kopfkrat Wieso, kommt Blindfischer auch mit |kopfkrat

Ne, Scherz beiseite. Sooo verbrannt waren die ja nu auch nicht, Ausserdem war ich ja mit Ute am rummachen, da hätteste ja auch mal die Beine drehen können.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  Ausserdem war ich ja mit Ute am rummachen, da hätteste ja auch mal die Beine drehen können.


 Welche Beine meinste jetzt ?;+?? Dat lass man nicht Honeyball lesen......#h


----------



## macmarco (1. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Das klingt doch gut, dann ist ein bissl wat rum gekommen 
@Tom: Das mit Wuselchen und Ute wusste ich schon lange  (Lass mal die beiden unter sich*hihi*)


----------



## nemles (2. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn wir alle durch Honigball in Gruppenhaft genommen werden:m


----------



## Ute (2. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hallo Jungs!|wavey:

Ooh, bin ich müde und kaputt. 
Aber nicht vom angeln.
Was wollten wir gestern Abend??
Angeln??
Grins!!
Wir haben sämtliche Flaschen leer gemacht.
Erst war Matze sehr begeistert von uns. Wir hatten uns ja nur das Warten verschönert. Aber er hat sich doch recht schnell mit dazu gesellt.:q


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Na toll...haben uns jetzt alle auf Fangmeldungen gefreut und Bilder...#c


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Wir haben sämtliche Flaschen leer gemacht.
> .:q


 Ist doch auch mal ganz nett so in gemütlicher Runde.....#g


----------



## Ute (2. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

War super toll.


----------



## SimonHH (2. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

nur saufnasen hier....tzä... 
















...so n scheiss...und ich war nich dabei :q


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Möööönsch, Simone lebt ja noch 
Hab schon gedacht, du wurdest entführt :m


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

also,es war im grossen und ganzen ein echt gelungenes we.
leider ist aus dem letzten ansitz nichts mehr geworden.war trotzdem ein schöner abend,nur werde ich es nicht noch mal machen.denn wenn man überlegt das wir insgesamt 100 wattis weg geworfen haben,die dinger kosten auch geld.
also das nächste mal wird geangelt und wenn,dann trinken wir dort ein oder zwei bier ;-) mehr aber nicht....

ps:mit allen leuten die dort gewesen sind würde ich immer wieder los ziehen.schade nur das ich so weit weg wohne....


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> also,es war im grossen und ganzen ein echt gelungenes we.
> leider ist aus dem letzten ansitz nichts mehr geworden.war trotzdem ein schöner abend,nur werde ich es nicht noch mal machen.denn wenn man überlegt das wir insgesamt 100 wattis weg geworfen haben,die dinger kosten auch geld.
> also das nächste mal wird geangelt und wenn,dann trinken wir dort ein oder zwei bier ;-) mehr aber nicht....
> 
> ps:mit allen leuten die dort gewesen sind würde ich immer wieder los ziehen.schade nur das ich so weit weg wohne....




Matze.
So soll in der Regel auch kein Angelwochenende aussehen. 

Das wir Samstag nicht raus konnten war pech.


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

naja,ich hab dann ja zumindest noch ein bisschen was aus dem tag gemacht(was das angeln angeht)
wann hast mal wieder ein zimmer frei?
meine freundin hat jetzt erstmal paar we"s blockunterricht


----------



## nemles (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,


Ich glaub, hier seid Ihr gemeint:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-08/neues-vom-ferkelfahnder.html

:q:q


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ich schmeiß mich wech...Das hat Honeyball echt klasse gemacht... Das ist mir alles gar net so aufgefallen


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

na super...
ist aber echt krass was man aus so nem thread alles raus holen kann...
am besten er wird schnellstens geschlossen und gelöscht  ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Wie geil ist das denn.... super gemacht #6#6#6


----------



## caddel (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Jepp, das war eine angenehme Zeit mit Euch.

Habe gerade im anderen thread den Link gesetzt.

Ich kann nicht mehr.

Honyeball...............................einfach klasse.


----------



## SimonHH (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Möööönsch, Simone lebt ja noch
> Hab schon gedacht, du wurdest entführt :m





marco...glaub mir...es gibt außerirdische...ganz viele...:q :q





HONIGBÄLLCHEN....gaaaaaaaanz krass klasse  *ablach


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



SimonHH schrieb:


> marco...glaub mir...es gibt außerirdische...ganz viele...:q :q



Echt??ßstellst du sie mir mal vor??? |wavey:


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> naja,ich hab dann ja zumindest noch ein bisschen was aus dem tag gemacht(was das angeln angeht)
> wann hast mal wieder ein zimmer frei?
> meine freundin hat jetzt erstmal paar we"s blockunterricht



Ein Bettchen für dich wird sich schon finden.
Einige Anmeldungen sind zu diesen Wochenenden  15.11., 22.11., 12.12., und 25.12.


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ich schmeiss mich wech.
Habe noch nicht mal die Hläfte durch.

Und ich muss mich so zusammen reisen, weil mein Kleiner nebenan schläft.

Aua, aua, aua


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Ein Bettchen für dich wird sich schon finden.
> Einige Anmeldungen sind zu diesen Wochenenden  15.11., 22.11., 12.12., und 25.12.


Und es geht weiter... Fortsetzung für Honeyball?? #c


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter... Fortsetzung für Honeyball?? #c


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Da fehlen doch einem die Worte oder wat |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## nemles (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Wat seid Ihr doch für Ferkel |bigeyes|bigeyes












Hier gefällt es mir |supergri#6


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Das war mir sooooowas von klar Tom


----------



## sunny (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Dasch ja man ne affenstarke Zusammenfassung von dem Trööt :q. Honeyball, davon bekommst du von mir #6#6#6. 

Ich bin auch froh, dass dir meine Zurückhaltung aufgefallen ist. Zeigt es doch, dass ich eigentlich ein eher schüchternen Mensch bin.


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

hört jetzt auf das überall zu posten,sonst sind wir bald "die aussergewöhnlichsten boardferkel des jahre 2008"...irgend was kommt doch da bestimmt noch....


----------



## maki1980 (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ganz nach dem Motto:
Wir haben ja sonst nichts zu tun...
Aber honeyball hat schon recht, ließt sich komisch 

Auf jedenfall erst einmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Ute, Bernd, Chain und Marcel für das schöne Wochenende.  Es waren wirklich schöne Tag bei euch in Grube auch wenn ich auf die letzten 2 Std. hätte verzichten können.  Wir hoffen wir haben uns gut benommen und dürfen wieder kommen? Leider oder auch nicht ist der Samstag ja nun für Ute und mich angellos geblieben aber wir haben ja trotzdem einen schönen Tag und Abend mit unseren liebsten verbracht..

Auch ein Dank an Matz, Micha, Peter, Kati und Alex.
War eine Lustige Truppe mit der ich immer wieder losziehen würde. ( Micha, das Angebot mit Neustadt steht auf jedenfall)

Ute: Du hättest mich auch noch einmal an die Wattwürmer erinnern können. Auf dem halben Weg nach hause fragt Nadine was ich denn nun mit den übrig geliebenen 75 Wattis machen wolle |bigeyes. Ich also zurück nach Neustadt und habe diese in die Freiheit entlassen.:vik:.
Ich werde versuchen heute Abend mal ein paar  Bilder ins Netz zu stellen sofern ich brauchbare finde........

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter... Fortsetzung für Honeyball?? #c


psssst jetzt.#d
Soll ich noch scheu werden? |rolleyes#h


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> hört jetzt auf das überall zu posten,sonst sind wir bald "die aussergewöhnlichsten boardferkel des jahre 2008"...irgend was kommt doch da bestimmt noch....



Wer kann das denn schon von sich behaupten. :vik:


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Ganz nach dem Motto:
> Wir haben ja sonst nichts zu tun...
> Aber honeyball hat schon recht, ließt sich komisch
> 
> ...



Mein großer Sohn wird Shane geschrieben.  :q:q:q Bist aber nicht der einzige. #h

Da haben sich dann andere über die Wattis gefreut. Dann sind jetzt die Fische in Neustadt gut gewachsen. 

Auch mit Euch allen gehe ich gerne wieder los. Ihr seid hier gerne wieder gesehen.


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

moin ihr 2.......
war echt ein schönes we mit euch...


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen...:q:q:q

Ihr könnt's ja nicht lassen...#d#d#d


Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!|wavey:
> 
> Ooh, bin ich müde und kaputt.
> Aber nicht vom angeln.
> ...





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ist doch auch mal ganz nett so in gemütlicher Runde.....#g





Ute schrieb:


> War super toll.





celler schrieb:


> also,es war im grossen und ganzen ein echt gelungenes we.
> leider ist aus dem letzten ... nichts mehr geworden.war trotzdem ein schöner abend,nur werde ich es nicht noch mal machen....
> also das nächste mal ...ein oder zwei ... mehr aber nicht....
> 
> ps:mit allen leuten die dort gewesen sind würde ich immer wieder ....schade nur das ich so weit weg wohne....





celler schrieb:


> naja,ich hab dann ja zumindest noch ein bisschen was aus dem tag gemacht...
> wann hast mal wieder ein zimmer frei?
> meine freundin hat jetzt erstmal paar we"s ...





Ute schrieb:


> Ein Bettchen für dich wird sich schon finden....


--------------------------------
...trotz der vielen Proteste


macmarco schrieb:


> Da fehlen doch einem die Worte oder wat |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q





nemles schrieb:


> Wat seid Ihr doch für Ferkel |bigeyes|bigeyes



auch wenn die nicht immer so glaubwürdig sind...


sunny schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh, dass dir meine Zurückhaltung aufgefallen ist. Zeigt es doch, dass ich eigentlich ein eher schüchternen Mensch bin.



aber Hauptsache, es hat Spaß gemacht...


maki1980 schrieb:


> Wir haben ja sonst nichts zu tun...
> 
> Auf jedenfall erst einmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Ute, Bernd, Chain und Marcel für das ...  Wir hoffen wir ...dürfen wieder kommen...wir haben ja trotzdem einen schönen ...mit unseren liebsten ...
> 
> ...





Ute schrieb:


> psssst jetzt.#d
> Soll ich noch scheu werden?
> ...
> Wer kann das denn schon von sich behaupten. :vik:
> ...


----------



## sunny (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ute, du und scheu werden. Wer's glaubt.



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!|wavey:
> Ooh, bin ich müde und kaputt.
> Aber nicht vom angeln.




Ich möchte hier garnicht näher darauf eingehen, wonach sich das für mich anhört, sonst fange ich mir gleich wieder ne Nominierung ein :q.


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



sunny schrieb:


> Ute, du und scheu werden. Wer's glaubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#c#c:q


----------



## maki1980 (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Honeyballs methoden erinnern mich ein wenig an die Bildzeitung.
Wenn man in der Bibel ein paar Zeilen einfach löscht ließt sich diese auch anders....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



maki1980 schrieb:


> ( Micha, das Angebot mit Neustadt steht auf jedenfall)


 Fest notiert im Kalender...#6#6#6


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

man,man,man.
jetzt muss man schon aufpassen was man schreibt.


wat ist denn mit bzw in neustadt?ich will auch...


----------



## caddel (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> man,man,man.
> jetzt muss man schon aufpassen was man schreibt.
> 
> 
> wat ist denn mit bzw in neustadt?ich will auch...




Matze, ist doch klar dass Ihr jetzt unter Vollbeobachtung steht.

und dann immer wieder solche Verfehlungen:m

> Und vom 25.12.-30.12. sind auch wieder Angler bei mir. Wer hätte da auch noch Lust zu kommen?         <

Ich sag jetzt nicht von welcher weiblichen Person das kommt und das es im Brandungsveranstaltungsthread steht. Ich glaube nämlich da liest Honney nicht. #h


----------



## sunny (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ich kann der Liebhaberin der schlüpfrigen Wortwahl nur raten aufzupassen. Sonst wird sie früher oder später das Ferkelschicksal ereilen .


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



caddel schrieb:


> Matze, ist doch klar dass Ihr jetzt unter Vollbeobachtung steht.
> 
> und dann immer wieder solche Verfehlungen:m
> 
> ...



Doch, hatte ich schon bemerkt (eben wegen der Vollbeobachtung ), aber ich will ja jetzt nicht jedesmal zuschlagen, sobald *zu* Ute jemand kommt oder kommen soll...:m, egal ob mit oder ohne Lust...


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich kann der Liebhaberin der schlüpfrigen Wortwahl nur raten aufzupassen. Sonst wird sie früher oder später das Ferkelschicksal ereilen .


  Das sagt ja nun genau der Richtige...nicht wahr ????


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Doch, hatte ich schon bemerkt (eben wegen der Vollbeobachtung ), aber ich will ja jetzt nicht jedesmal zuschlagen, sobald *zu* Ute jemand kommt oder kommen soll...:m, egal ob mit oder ohne Lust...



ohh, jeohje!
Ich glaub, ich muss noch mal zur Schule.


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

hier ist was los,wa?


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> ohh, jeohje!
> Ich glaub, ich muss noch mal zur Schule.



Bevor Du hier endgültig zur Sau gemacht wirst |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> Bevor Du hier endgültig zur Sau gemacht wirst |supergri|supergri|supergri



...hat's ja jetzt erstmal den erwischt, der ansonsten am lautesten getönt hat!!!:vik: |supergri|supergri:q:q|supergri|supergri:q:q


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...hat's ja jetzt erstmal den erwischt, der ansonsten am lautesten getönt hat!!!:vik: |supergri|supergri:q:q|supergri|supergri:q:q



Da sind aber erst mal Sunnyschweinchen und Macfercelo dran.
Dagegen bin ich doch so ferkelig wie Ken im Barbiestudio.|supergri|supergri


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

naja oder tom im barbiestudio ;-)


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

So und nu mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:
*Das Angeln ^^*
Ich müsste dann mal so langsam wissen, wer alles hier die Nacht verbringen möchte vom 22.11. - 23.11.


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> So und nu mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:
> *Das Angeln ^^*
> Ich müsste dann mal so langsam wissen, wer alles hier die Nacht verbringen möchte vom 22.11. - 23.11.



Scheixxe, hier muß mal ja jetzt echt aufpassen, was man schreibt.|supergri

Also, Ute, Du Gute. Ich würde gerne die Behausung in selbiger Nacht in Anspruch nehmen. Ohne jedwede Hintergedanken oder sonst etwas. Einfach Abends nach einem geselligem Angeln und den einen oder anderem kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten mein müdes Haupt zum Schlafe betten.

Diese Meldung kannst Du sehr wohl in den Dahme-Brandungsangeltröd aufnehmen, da ich mich nicht traue, Worte wie schieben, schubsen und stossen mit diesem Tröd in Zusammenhang zu bringen|supergri#h




Also Baby, ich bleib über Nacht. Gibst Rührei und frische Brötchen zum Frühstück?|supergri|supergri|supergri

Tom


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Na ich werde nach Hause fahren... Habe ja kein weiter Heimweg...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> Also Baby, ich bleib über Nacht. Gibst Rührei und frische Brötchen zum Frühstück?|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Tom


 Man mir liegt grad so ein geiler Spruch auf der Zunge....:q aber hier muss man ja höllisch aufpassen zur Zeit :vik:......|sagnix


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Rührei und ne Wurst zum Frühstück muss doch gehen für Tom...Nicht wahr Ute??? *Duck und wech*


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

War mir genauso klar, wie das die Bild täglich erscheint.

Wird mal wieder Zeit, das wir ohne Schweinchenfahnder richtig Spass am Wasser haben. So mal richtig die SAU rauslassen.:vik:


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



macmarco schrieb:


> Rührei und ne Wurst zum Frühstück muss doch gehen für Tom...Nicht wahr Ute??? *Duck und wech*



DAs wird wohl zu machen sein.  :q #6 :k


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ups.
Jetzt merke ich erst, das dies ja gar nicht hier hin gehört. ^^
Und ich hatte mich schon über Toms Satz gewundert. #6


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

@ Tom

Wie geht es eigentlich dem Kopf von deinem Baby?
Wie heißt er noch mal?


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

hä?tom und ein baby?der weiß doch garnicht mehr wie das geht.
ich glaub du bringst hier was durcheinander...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> hä?tom und ein baby?der weiß doch garnicht mehr wie das geht.


 Wissen wird er es wohl noch. Aber ....................... #d


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

na da bin ich mir nicht so sicher,ich dachte das lässt mit dem alter nach ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> na da bin ich mir nicht so sicher,ich dachte das lässt mit dem alter nach ;-)


 Deswegen hab ich ja ...ABER geschrieben |supergri


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> @ Tom
> 
> Wie geht es eigentlich dem Kopf von deinem Baby?
> Wie heißt er noch mal?



Hihi, Baby is gut, der Racker ist acht |supergri

Danke der Nachfrage, die Birne ist wieder vollständig geheilt ohne Narben zu hinterlassen.|rolleyes

Hoffentlich war ihm das eine Lehre.


@ Matze, 
das läßt nicht nach, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur die Pausen dazwischen werden immer länger.:m


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> Hihi, Baby is gut, der Racker ist acht |supergri
> 
> Danke der Nachfrage, die Birne ist wieder vollständig geheilt ohne Narben zu hinterlassen.|rolleyes
> 
> ...




naja gut,kann man sehen wie man will...
ich selber hab jetzt schon soviel pausen dazwischen,wie iwrd das nur wenn ich dein alter erreicht habe.#d


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Oh Man.
Zwei Sachen denken aufeinmal sollte ich wohl nicht.

Tom
Freut mich für deinen "kleinen".



Und Daniel!!!
Was macht dein kleiner so???


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> naja gut,kann man sehen wie man will...
> ich selber hab jetzt schon soviel pausen dazwischen,wie iwrd das nur wenn ich dein alter erreicht habe.#d



Pausen dazwischen?? |uhoh:

Welche Pausen??? #h

Ich habe keine Pausen. #d :q


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Pausen dazwischen?? |uhoh:
> 
> Welche Pausen??? #h
> 
> Ich habe keine Pausen. #d :q




ach,jetzt weiss ich wo der hase lang läuft.
na warte du krigest ja bald besuch von einer ganz grossen männer truppe


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Pausen dazwischen?? |uhoh:
> 
> Welche Pausen??? #h
> 
> Ich habe keine Pausen. #d :q



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Und wann gehst Du angeln???






P.S. entschuldige meine verwackelte Handschrift :q:q


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Leute, Leute...Klasse was ihr hier schreibt.


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Und wann gehst Du angeln???
> 
> ...




ihr wisst ja garnicht wat für eine art von angeln sie meint ,-)

ne rute in der hand kann man auch 2 deutig sehen


----------



## Ute (6. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Und wann gehst Du angeln???
> 
> ...




selten.|uhoh:


----------



## celler (6. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

du reitest dich ja schon wieder ein ;-)


----------



## nemles (6. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> du reitest dich ja schon wieder rein ;-)



Matze, das heißt RRReinreissen in den Schlamassel, nicht einreiten.

Oder meintest Du tatsächlich das was ich denke??:q


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ich mein was du denkst,passt doch oder nicht <;-)


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

|muahah:|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

hoffentlich fast das nicht wieder irgend wer falsch auf ;-)


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Doch, ich


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

dat reicht ja eigentlich um angeschissen zu werden...


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> ne rute in der hand kann man auch 2 deutig sehen





celler schrieb:


> du reitest dich ja schon wieder ein ;-)



Matze, soll ich das wirklich melden????


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

neinnnnnnnnn,besser nicht...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



nemles schrieb:


> Matze, soll ich das wirklich melden????


 Na klar.. jeder muss mal bluten....:m


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

jetzt fang du auch noch an....
nabend erstmal


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



celler schrieb:


> nabend erstmal


Hi Matze  Moin Moin..#h Und alles frisch soweit ?? In zwei Wochen sieht man sich ja schon wieder wa??


----------



## celler (10. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

jo,bei mir ist alles bestens.
freu mich schon aufs brandungsangeln in 2 wochen,wird bestimmt lustig.
mal schauen ob ich mit meinen beiden rollen noch klar komme.sind nämlich übelst versaut.
krieg sie auch nicht mehr richtig sauben,selbst die lager sind voller sand gewesen.


----------



## sunny (10. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Pausen dazwischen?? |uhoh:
> 
> Welche Pausen??? #h
> 
> Ich habe keine Pausen. #d :q



Mensch Ute, du lockst aber auch immer welche raus . Das hört sich ja so an, als ob dir am Strand ständig und überall ordentlich die Muschel gepudert wird :vik:.

Was sollen denn die Leute bloß für einen Eindruck von dir bekommen :q? Nicht, dass ich dir das nicht gönne, aber pass bloß auf, dass du keinen Sand ins Getriebe bekommst.


----------



## celler (10. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



sunny schrieb:


> . Das hört sich ja so an, als ob dir am Strand ständig und überall ordentlich die Muschel gepudert wird , aber pass bloß auf, dass du keinen Sand ins Getriebe bekommst.




ich hau mich wech:m


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Ich sag jetzt mal nichts zu Sunny´s Kommentar


----------



## Ute (10. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Das wird jetzt aber gefährlich hier. |uhoh:|uhoh:
Was soll man da noch schreiben ohne eine Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüü zu bekommen?  :m:m:m:m
Werde mir was einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber gefährlich hier. |uhoh:|uhoh:
> Was soll man da noch schreiben ohne eine Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüü zu bekommen?  :m:m:m:m
> Werde mir was einfallen lassen müssen.



Das sag ich mir auch immer wieder :g


----------



## celler (11. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

ach,schreibt doch wie euch der mund gewachsen ist.
sonst gibts ja nichts mehr zu lachen hier


----------



## sunny (11. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*



Ute schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber gefährlich hier. |uhoh:|uhoh:
> Was soll man da noch schreiben ohne eine Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüü zu bekommen?  :m:m:m:m



Ute, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich völlig ungeniert |supergri. In diesem Sinne, weiter so #6.



@macmarco
Was willst'e denn da auch zu sagen #c? Man muss der Wahrheit einfach mal ins Auge blicken.


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## sunny (11. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln vom 31.10-2.11*

Wat hat denn das Honigbällchen nu schon wieder |rolleyes?


----------

